# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Куплю >  Куплю джинсы

## Таис

Куплю джинсы женские, с поясом на талии, на маленький размер (наш 40, по джинсом- 25), но росто 160 см.

----------


## Carlen

Сколько пар?

----------


## Таис

Одну пару, для себя!

----------


## JAHolper

блин, а чё пар?

----------


## Таис

Элементарно... джинсы, как брюки, исчисляются парами.

----------


## JAHolper

Ну это они видимо от безграмотности так исчисляются.)

----------

